

Real Gains of College Degree Vary by Major Field - tokenadult
http://pewsocialtrends.org/2011/05/16/lifetime-earnings-of-college-graduates/

======
tokenadult
From the study reported at the submitted link:

"These work-life earnings returns by undergraduate field of study partly
reflect the differing propensities of people with bachelor’s degrees to obtain
advanced degrees. In 2009, about 59 million people had at least attained a
bachelor’s degree. Of these, about 21 million (36%) had attained an advanced
degree. The likelihood of having an advanced degree varies by undergraduate
field of study. Undergraduate majors in education are the most likely to have
an advanced degree (45%). People with a bachelor’s degree in the broad field
of study―business―were the least likely to have an advanced degree (21%).

"Among workers with a bachelor’s degree but not an advanced degree, the
estimated 40-year work-life earnings range from $0.9 million for workers with
an education degree to $1.7 million for workers with an engineering degree.
Workers with undergraduate majors that require mathematics competencies tend
to earn the most over their work lives."

